

Microsoft's New "Don't Get Scroogled" Ad - rpm4321
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WIluNt0mvA

======
rpm4321
Here's the other one: <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_6bSCW_UI0>

